# Was für ein WG bei 3,25 lbs ?



## Stichling78 (25. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

Will mir eine Karpfenrute (MAD D-Fender) mit 3,25lbs kaufen.

Wüsste gerne, mit welchem Wurfgewicht, die Rute belastet werden kann.
Habe bis jetzt, keine konkreten Antworten finden können.

Gibt`s  hier jemand der nähere Angaben machen kann?

Gruß Tobi


----------



## NickAdams (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was für ein WG bei 3,25 lbs ?*

Holger Vornholt gibt in seinem Buch "Angeln" auf Seite 10 fogende Werte an:

1,5 lbs = 40 g
1,75 lbs = 50 g
2,0 lbs = 55 g
2,25 lbs = 60 g
2,75 lbs = 80 g
3,0 lbs = 85g
3,5 lbs = 100 g
4,0 lbs = 115 g

So long, 

Nick


----------



## punkarpfen (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was für ein WG bei 3,25 lbs ?*

Leider kann man das nicht so pauschal beantworten. Ich kenne die Rute zu wenig, aberüber 100g dürften es schon sein.


----------



## carphunter1678 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was für ein WG bei 3,25 lbs ?*

das dürften so um die 120g sein weil mit meiner 3lb kann ich bis 110g durchziehen alles drüber wird bei mir kritisch


----------



## punkarpfen (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was für ein WG bei 3,25 lbs ?*

Hast du auch die D-Fender?


----------



## heidsch (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was für ein WG bei 3,25 lbs ?*

Hallo,

also erstmal kann man das so pauschal nicht beantworten.
Da wird es schon bei den verschiedenen Herstellern gewisse Unterschiede geben.
Ich kenne die D-Fender nicht, aber mit meiner 3lbs-Rute habe ich 130gr durchgezogen.
Das sollte ja mit ner 3.25lbs-D-Fender dann wohl auch möglich sein.

Kurz noch zu Holger Vornholt's Angaben welche Nick so net zitiert hat...
Nach meiner Erfahrung liegen die Wurfgewichte deutlich über diesen Angaben.
Ich würde für die Klasse 2.75-3.5lbs eher diese Werte angeben:

2,75lbs = 85 - 100gr
3,0lbs  = 100 - 120gr
3,25lbs = 110 - 130gr
3,5lbs  = 130 - 150gr

So in etwa sind meine Erfahrungen bei den Chub Vantage und Greys X-Flite Ruten.
Kommt halt auch immer auf die Technik des Werfers und das Material an.
Die wenigsten trauen ihren Ruten das zu was sie zu leisten im Stande sind .


mfg heidsch


----------



## CarpMetty (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was für ein WG bei 3,25 lbs ?*

Moin!
Also mit meiner Shimano Tribal xt-a 3lbs kann ich 140gr durchziehen, ist dann halt nicht das optimale Wurfgewicht, aber die macht das bisher Problemlos mit. Ist aber auch ne andere Preisklasse, vielleicht liegt es daran?!


----------



## Stichling78 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was für ein WG bei 3,25 lbs ?*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten.
Werde es mal Ausprobieren.

Wenn sie bricht sag ich bescheid

Gruß Tobi


----------



## carphunter1678 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was für ein WG bei 3,25 lbs ?*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Hast du auch die D-Fender?


 

ne eine quantum cross guard carp 3lb ist ne super rute


----------



## Steffen90 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was für ein WG bei 3,25 lbs ?*

ich hatte die rute letzte woche in der hand.
ich denk mit 140g kannst du noch voll durchziehen. hat nen guten eindruck gemacht.


----------



## Tim. (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was für ein WG bei 3,25 lbs ?*

mit meiner 2,5 lbs zieh ich auch 100gr durch ohne probs. (mit gefühl , reisen ist da nicht , aber so 80m werf ich schon )

denk 3,25 liegt so bei 125gr. je nach rute höher oder niedriger 
als kleines bsp. aus dem 2009er cormoran katalog 

2.5  - 10-50gr
2,75 - 20-60gr
3,00 - 30-80gr
3,50 - 40-100gr

was ich damit sagen will es hängt viel vom hersteller ab.
am besten händler fragen in hand nehmen und testen


----------



## carphunter xd (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was für ein WG bei 3,25 lbs ?*

Ich habe die alte in 3 lbs und ich werfe mit ihr 180 gramm auf 60 meter und bei 130 ist sie meiner meinung nach genau richtig die 3.25 wird wohl nicht mehr als 30 mehr haben .


----------



## Stichling78 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was für ein WG bei 3,25 lbs ?*

180 g|bigeyes

nicht schlecht 

danke für die Info

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Sensitivfischer (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was für ein WG bei 3,25 lbs ?*

120 Gramm kann man mit der MAD gefahrlos durchziehen, da ist man auf der sicheren Seite.#6


----------



## reisi321 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was für ein WG bei 3,25 lbs ?*

Ich bin mir bewusst, dass das hier nicht das Thema ist, aber wofür eine Karpfenrute mit 3,25 lb?
Ich fische 2 century mit 1,75 und 2lb und fange damit ohne Probleme meine Karpfen bis 36 Pfund.
Und ich meine nicht einen schönen Fisch nach 10 mal ansitzen, sondern ein Angeltag = bis zu 7 Fische zwischen 10 und 35 Pfund.
Mir fehlt zwar das Hintergrundwissen bei jedem Einzelnen, aber kann es sein, dass 3lb mittlerweile Standard beim Karpfenfischen sind?
Mir kommt es so vor als dass oft mangelnde Erfahrung und Gefühl durch schwere Ruten und dicke Schnüre ersetzt wird.
In meinem Bekanntenkreis hab ich das schon öfter beobachtet:
Angelanfänger fängt mit dem Karpfenfischen an.
Alle sagen: da muss eine 3lb her, ist zurzeit state of the art.
Anfänger hat keinen Plan fängt Fische mit 25 Pfund - das klappt mit nem Prügel und 35er Schnur super, da kann auch vieles beim Drill schiefgehen, eine Mono, 3lb, da muss auch die Bremse nicht so genau eingestellt werden. Gegen solche Geschütze kommt so schnell kein Karpfen an.
Beisst dann wirlich einmal im Jahr der Kapitale Fotofisch, zeigt sich, dass man das Angeln nicht mit einer Matchrute und 14er Schnur gelernt hat und sich langsam hochgearbeitet hat.
Ist das Duell verloren kanns natürlich nur an der Ausrüstung gelegen haben. was sind schon 3lb - da muss ne 4lb her und zur Not geht auch die Markerrute.
Für einen Vollprofi lass ich mir das alles eingehen, für Leute deren Großteil an Fischen bis 35 Pfund liegt, in einem normalen Gewässer, hab ich kein Verständniss für sowas.

Das ist mir übrigends nicht nur beim Karpfenfischen aufgefallen, auch beim Hechtfischen lautet die Empfehlung
zu deadbaitruten:3lb.
Beim Wallerfischen sind 500 gr Wg ein muss.
Schwer mag zwar fair sein, wobei es für mich nicht bewiesen ist ob ein kurzer heftiger Drill besser gegen die Übersäuerung ist als ein etwas längerer.
Und wenn ich sehe wie manche Leute mit ihrem heavy duty Zeug drillen denke ich mir sehr oft:
hey, nimmt dir ne match und geh erstmal Klodeckel fangen.

Gruß Markus


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was für ein WG bei 3,25 lbs ?*

@reissi321: *Klasse Beitrag! *

Sicherlich gibt es Gründe eine 3lbs Rute zu benutzen... Aber bei den meisten dürfte es so laufen wie du es beschreibst.
Ich habe meine 3lbs-Ruten auch nur für die Flußfischerei. Am See benutze ich 1,5er-2,75er.

Folgender Satz ist auch immer wieder der Brüller: "... Kannste 120gr gefahrlos Durchziehen, hab die Rute schon mal im Laden in der Hand gehabt..."

Jungs, gehts noch? Nur weil ich eine Rute mal kurz in der Hand gehabt habe, kann ich noch lange nicht so eine Behauptung auf stellen! 
Es gibt garantiert 3lb-Ruten, damit kann man das nicht. 
Dann steht der User am Wasser, zieht die 120gr durch und hat dann die Trümmer vor sich liegen...

Aber zum Thema...

Ich habe drei 3lb-Ruten (Ron Thomsen, B.Richi Easy Carp und Rhino DF) und werfe damit eigentlich immer 100-120gr ohne Probleme...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was für ein WG bei 3,25 lbs ?*



reisi321 schrieb:


> Das ist mir übrigends nicht nur beim Karpfenfischen aufgefallen, auch beim Hechtfischen lautet die Empfehlung
> zu deadbaitruten:3lb.
> Beim Wallerfischen sind 500 gr Wg ein muss.
> Schwer mag zwar fair sein, wobei es für mich nicht bewiesen ist ob ein kurzer heftiger Drill besser gegen die Übersäuerung ist als ein etwas längerer.
> ...


 
Naja. Das geht mir zu sehr in die Richtung: Umso feiner ich fische, desto besser sind meine Angelkünste.

Kommt doch immer darauf an...

Wenn ich in einem kreisrunden Tümpel in 2 Meter Wassertiefe auf Zander fische und leicht geschlenzte Würfe schon reichen, um an den Fisch zu kommen, mag eine sehr leichte Rute schon passen. Nur hab ich (glücklicherweise) keine solchen Bedingungen.

Der von mir befischte Fluss ist dagegen eine reine Ansammlung von Hindernissen: Alle 50 Meter eine Kurve, massig Teichrosen und anderer Bewuchs, Totholz im Wasser. An meinen Seen muss ich werfen, weit werfen, um über die Krautbank hinaus zu kommen. Will heißen, die Rute muss voll durchgezogen Gewichte von 40-60 Gramm + Köfi verkraften können. Ist dann ein Fisch gehakt, gehts in die andere Richtung voll durch das Kraut durch. Da ist weniger Drillkunst gefragt als pure Kraft. Mit einer 1,75er Rute von vornherein ein aussichtsloses Unterfangen.

Das verwendete Gerät muss sich an der Methode und den Umständen orientieren. Es wird kaum jemand auf die Idee kommen, beim feinen Posenfischen auf Karpfen und große Brassen 3lbs Ruten zu benutzen. Was sage ich da gerade? Und was ist, wenn gezielt in Lücken im Rosenfeld gefischt wird? - Eben: Alles hat seine Berechtigung, wenn die Umstände es erfordern.


----------



## Stichling78 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was für ein WG bei 3,25 lbs ?*

Das verwendete Gerät muss sich an der Methode und den Umständen orientieren. Es wird kaum jemand auf die Idee kommen, beim feinen Posenfischen auf Karpfen und große Brassen 3lbs Ruten zu benutzen. Was sage ich da gerade? Und was ist, wenn gezielt in Lücken im Rosenfeld gefischt wird? - Eben: Alles hat seine Berechtigung, wenn die Umstände es erfordern.   	*Heute* 04:52


Sehr Richtig
Mir geht es auch ums Auswerfen mit hohem Wurfgewicht, nicht ums Drillen. ( war auch mein Thema)#d

Meiner Meinung gibt es nichts schöneres als das Abtauchen der Pose, und der darauf folgende Drill.
Muss kein Riese sein, da wird es immer Spannend.
Leider geht das nicht Immer, wie Kohlmeise schon geschrieben hat.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## carplord (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was für ein WG bei 3,25 lbs ?*

Servus,

zunächst mal gibt dir dieser lbs-Wert die optimale Testkurve der Rute an. Es ist also völliger Schwachsinn zu sagen mit meiner 2,75 lbs werf ich auch 140 Gramm ohne Probleme. Natürlich tust du das...warum auch nicht? Nur ist das nicht das optimale Gewicht bei dem sich dein Blank "aufladen" kann. Ich werfe auf meinen Nash 3,5 lbs vollkommen sorgenfrei PVA-Bags > 200 Gramm, aber ich werde die Dinger niemals auf 120m bekommen. 

Dieser lbs-Wert sagt demnach erstaml gar nichts darüber aus wie viel du werfen kannst! Auf einer 3lbs FOX-Warrior zieh ich dir mit 130 Gramm genauso durch wie mit 80, es heißt nur nicht, dass ich auch auch weiter komm. Weil 130 Gramm eben nicht der Ideal-Wert für diesen Blank sind.. 

Manchen Vorrednern möchte ich mich noch anschließen: Viele trauen unserern Ruten nicht einen Bruchteil dessen zu, was Sie fähig sind zu leisten. Wer schon einmal in Kroatien auf Karpfen gefischt hat weiß was ich meine. Die Jungas da unten Prügeln ihre Stecken so was von durch, das ist wirklich irre. Seitdem habe ich völlig andere Ansichten über Wurfgewichte und Testkurven....

Grüße und Petri,

Flo


----------



## Pat 79 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was für ein WG bei 3,25 lbs ?*

Die Frage mit dem optimalem bzw. maximalem Wurfgewicht für meine Karpfenruten hab ich mir auch schon mal gestellt.
Also dachte ich mir so, wer kann das wohl am besten Wissen ?
Natürlich der Hersteller!

Also schrieb ich eine E-mail an den Hersteller ( in diesem Fall D.A.M. MAD) mit der bitte um Rückantwort.
Diese kam dann auch nach 4 Werktagen mit folgendem Inhalt:

"vielen Dank für Ihr Interesse an den Produkten der Markte  D.A.M.

 Wir bitten Sie, sich mit Ihrer Frage an einen Fachhändler  in Ihrer Nähe zu wenden, da dieser für die Kundenbetreuung zuständig ist. Und  Ihnen sicher gerne persönlich weiter hilft.

 Wir bitten um Ihr Verständnis."






Na Super, der hat zig Karpfenruten im Laden und kennt selbstverständlich von jedem einzelnen Modell die optimalen Wurfgewichte.
Ist ja schlieslich von Rute zu Rute bzw. Hersteller zu Hersteller verschieden.


Aber naja, ich werde ihn bei Gelegenheit mal Fragen




Gruß Pat


----------



## Gunnar. (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was für ein WG bei 3,25 lbs ?*

Nabend,

Um mit der Rute optimal werfen zu können sollte das entsprechende optimale WG bekannt sein.
Warum fehlt bei den Karpfenruten diese Angabe??
Welchen Sinn macht die Testkurvenangabe??


----------



## carplord (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was für ein WG bei 3,25 lbs ?*

#hHi Gunnar,

ja find ich auch etwas umständlich!
Aber man muss das einfach in englischer Eleganz sehen

Primär interessiert dich ja nicht das Wurfgewicht, denn ab 80 Gramm hakt sich unser Gegner selbst und ein Boilie, Pellet, Mais etc. wiegt auch nicht die Welt. Folglich: es besteht erstmal kein Bedarf für schwere Gewichte. 
Diese Testkurven sind deshalb eher als persönlicher Geschmack zu werten. Es kommt ganz darauf an ob eine 3,5 lbs Rute zu dir passt. Ähnlich wie die Länge. Mit einer 13 ft Rute kommst du nicht automatisch weiter als mit einer 12 ft.
Man muss den "Zug" her bekommen um so eine Länge "aufzuladen".Das hängt auch entscheidend von deiner Armlänge ab und natürlich von der Qualität des Blanks.  
:vik:
Um unsere Pelleten in die Prärie zu ballern braucht es also keine 180 Gramm sondern das passende Gewicht zur passenden Rute und DIE sollte möglichst zu der persönlichen Statur und Kraft passen.
Deshalb Testkurve und kein Wurfgewicht!#6


----------



## Gunnar. (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was für ein WG bei 3,25 lbs ?*

Hi Carplord,

Auf der einen Seite , ich angel ja nun schon einige Donnerstage und daher weis ich was du meinst . Auf der anderenSeite ist das trotzdem nicht soooooooo ganz logisch so das am Ende soetwas wie "Bahnhof" dabei raus kommt.

Also noch mal , um die beste Weite zu erzielen muß das WG stimmen. Dewegen sollte man dieses kennen. Das nun diese Angabe bei den Karpfenruten fehlt ist für mich unlogisch.

Klar haben die Ruten unterschiedlichen Aktionen , unterschiedliche Eigenschaften im Drill und Wurf. Aber die prinzipelle Grundlage , das WG fehlt. Die Angabe Testkurve nutzt mir beim Wurf doch nüscht. Sicher mit längerer Erfahrung weis man was man der Rute zumuten kann. Doch woher solln zB Neueinsteiger das wissen..... Die suchen sich ne Rute aus und wissen nicht wieviel sie da anbinden können - wie auch ohne WG Angabe!! Selbst wenn ich diesen Leuten nun haarklein beibringe was ne Testkurve - so wissen sie immer nicht nicht was sie für ein WG nutzen sollen.
Klar eine direkte Zuordnung lbs zu WG ist immer eine Milchmädchenrechnung. Doch es ist doch nicht falsches wenn zum zB neben den 3 lbs auch noch 90-110gr stehen würde.
Das dieser Anhaltspunkt nicht gegeben wird - ich kapiers nicht.
Ist weder kommplet falsch  und tut nicht weh.....


----------



## carplord (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was für ein WG bei 3,25 lbs ?*

Hi Gunnar, 

ja da kann man dir wohl nur Recht geben. 
Aber so sind sie eben, die Engländer.  und bei ihren Carp-Pools interessiert das WG wahrscheinlich wirklich nicht...

Wäre mal ein interssantes Thema für sich. Wie diese Testkurvenangabe überhaupt entstanden ist? wird wohl irgendein namhafter, englischer Rutenhersteller mal etwas "Neues" ausprobiert haben und seitdem ist eine Karpfenrute nur eine "echte" Karpfenrute wenn ft. und lbs. drauf steht!:vik:
so irgendwie könnt ich mir das vorstellen...


----------



## reisi321 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was für ein WG bei 3,25 lbs ?*

Wenn man sich aber z.B. das angegebene Wg. bei Spinnruten anschaut ist man damit aber auch nicht gerade besser dran.
Besonders bei sehr steifen Ruten ist das angegebene Wg meist sehr gering angegeben.
Steife Ruten wie z.B. eine vhf, lrs, etc. vertragen meist deutlich mehr, da sie beim Wurf nicht so schnell an power verlieren wie z.B. eine armalite mit parabolischer Aktion.

Das optimale Wg. findet man nur selber, für sich und am Wasser heraus.
Keine lb oder Wg. Angabe wird uns das abnehmen.


----------

